# splint goats leg????



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

got a 3 month old that got her back back leg hung in fence.i have her sores just about healed up but now thats shes trying to walk looks like her ankle make be broken.anybody know how to splint her leg with out taking out a second morgage and taking her to the vet??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Foam pipe insulation around her leg and wrapped snug but not tight with vet wrap may help but depending on how long ago this happened, the injury may be too far in the healing process to be help by a splint.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

get the proper diameter PVc pipe, cut in half the long way, just long enough to go from ground to knee, wrap leg in soft paper toweling or cloth, lots of padding, put the PVc pipe on back of leg, right were hoof would touch ground and go up the back of leg to the knee., Just put one half of pvc pipe on, not both halves. wrap in vet wrap or duct tape on. check hoof in an hour to make sure good circulation and then a couple times a day after that.


----------

